# Indoor parking facilities for mid term & in Abu Dhabi



## cubon (Nov 23, 2012)

Please help me any information about indoor parking for 1 week or more (other than residence) for my vehicle during vacation. I checked fee at AD airport but it was expensive. Appreciate your advice.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

there really isnt.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Indoor Mawaqif parking ? e.g. in the Madinat Zayed area. Not sure if there is a 7 day rate though. You can use SMSes for 24 hour parking which needs to be renewed (@15 AED per day)


----------



## cubon (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks, so far I found some free outdoor parking near AD airport.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
What about hotel valet parking?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## paulsk (Sep 24, 2013)

cubon said:


> Thanks, so far I found some free outdoor parking near AD airport.


Can you share its location?
Thx


----------

